# Chief Librarian Tigurius



## madfly-art (Jul 3, 2011)

Games Workshop miniatures, Masters-level, NMM, OSL
Vote on *CMON*

*3rd place in The Painted Dragon's July Painting Competition*

Painted by: Yaroslav Bozhdynsky


























































































Comments are welcome


----------



## Archaon18 (Feb 17, 2012)

I really like the glowing effects, but the scale of models seem off for some reason.


----------



## Arcticor (Mar 19, 2011)

Thats awesome! One thing I'm not in love with though is how the bolt ends so abruptly. Other than that though, its amazing


----------

